# For you 'butterfly' shooters... HOW?!?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Seriously, HOW do you guys do it?
I can barely hit the target using my ear as a guide for my knuckle. The few times I tried 'butterfly' style, I couldn't hit the 50 gallon barrel I use as a catchbox!

What do you use as a point of reference?

The reason I ask is because I've watched quite a few competition videos online (hoping to see if I can pick up some good habits) and more and more people are shooting this way. So, there must be something to it.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Blacksmith said:


> Seriously, HOW do you guys do it?
> I can barely hit the target using my ear as a guide for my knuckle. The few times I tried 'butterfly' style, I couldn't hit the 50 gallon barrel I use as a catchbox!
> 
> What do you use as a point of reference?
> ...


Anchor the bands by just barely touching them to your cheek under your eye.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good post!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m fascinated watching anyone shooting butterfly, and I’m glad for them enjoying that type of shooting As for me it’s like jumping out of a perfectly good airplane Once you jump or release the ammo, it’s all over but the shouting


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

As Grandpa Grumpy said: "Anchor the bands by just barely touching them to your cheek under your eye". Make sure the bands are lined up straight. Your pouch release must be straight and true (no bump affect), and keep practicing until it all comes together and accuracy improves.

Its a journey of a thousand shots (and then some).


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

What is butterfly!?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wignorant said:


> What is butterfly!?


Hey Wignorant,

It is where you fully extend both arms when drawing the bands back so that you are using your full wingspan for velocity. Sometimes also called Albatross. https://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/

Alvaro is a good example of one of these shooters.


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

Watched the video & can see the band against his cheek..as mentioned. No brainer that alot of practice is required to excel...but that comes with any style. Now what did this newbie learn here ?..the release...
Thanks for the thread & video...I learned something new


----------

